# Lance Haters-Get a life already



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

read the title again. I purchased a livestrong shirt today-just for you!

Brian
Cycling fan


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

speaking of...


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

What is it that everyone here hates about Lance? Is it cause he is cocky or is it because he is good?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

ProRoad said:


> read the title again. I purchased a livestrong shirt today-just for you!
> 
> Brian
> Cycling fan


What exactly _is_ the minimum age to join this forum?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some one needs to start a thread "Lance salad tossers-get a life already" :mad2:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

chase196126 said:


> Some one needs to start a thread "Lance salad tossers-get a life already" :mad2:


LMFAO!


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Rotflmao!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Omgi'mroflmao


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

All these posts in this thread and not ONE "O RLY?" pic? Fail guys.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Make it stop. MAKE IT STOP ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

OP. so sad for u.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

OP -- I went out and got a life as per your instructions... and yet, I still dislike Armstrong. What's up with that??

Kthxby


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Again? _Another_ I hate/I like thread? 



You people are determined, I'll give you that.


Me, I'm going on a ride now.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

... and yet, we still read'em!!

Have a great ride - you and Argentus need to start planning to join us over here next summer!


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I like pie...


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

I mean I like lance, but I feel like I should follow up with another lolcat...


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

ProRoad said:


> read the title again. I purchased a livestrong shirt today-just for you!
> 
> Brian
> Cycling fan


Yeah man! And all you people who hate Hitler, get over it, he's dead!
And that goes for all you Stalin haters too.

I'm with OEH and Phillipe on this one. Let's go out for a ride. 
Of course after I read the next chapter in "Le sale tour" . In French


----------



## Griffm3 (Aug 3, 2007)

I echo the original posters sentiments. Why do you people hate Lance so much? Is it because he has been successful and you are jealous? Is it because he is perceived to have an arrogant and abrasive personality along with an inflated ego of himself? Does it make you feel better and cool to bash the guy? 

I am just curious because all the Lance haters on the board continue to bash a guy who is doing a alot of good for the sport and cancer and yet give no reason to back up their assertions. Ok good rant over, carry on.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> ... and yet, we still read'em!!
> 
> Have a great ride - you and Argentus need to start planning to join us over here next summer!



Thanks. We could watch Arg disappear up Ventoux. Hoping to make it...we'll see how finances go. Teo's site has a been a big help.

I'd better start reviewing Francais, non?  

Cheers and happy riding.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

I think most haters dont like Lance because he is a great rider and still kicking tail going on 37 going on 38yrs old. He may be cocky at times but seems cool too, any hater should read his book...it will explain a lot about him and why he is the way he is.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Can we get a vote that nobody can use the word "hater" anymore? The only exemption is if you drive some rice rocket and look like you were an alternate for 'Malibu's Most Wanted'. Then at least we'll know who you are.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

He's still a di*k and a sore loser to the best rider presently in the world-AC. He WAS the best rider and is having a hard time dealing with not being the top gun. Thats why I hate him. OP just agree that your a Lance fanboy and leave everybody alone.


----------



## JRox (Oct 5, 2004)

Which tshirt did you go with? I like the yellow one.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

like the one Contador was wearing on the podium? Ooops, that one doesn't come in LA's size (at least not this year!)

all in good fun :thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> like the one Contador was wearing on the podium? Ooops, that one doesn't come in LA's size (at least not this year!)
> 
> all in good fun :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

*Lance Armstrong Inspires Thousands To Come In Third To Cancer*



PARIS—Cancer survivor Lance Armstrong's inspirational third-place Tour de France finish has motivated thousands of patients battling cancer to eventually finish third to their life-threatening disease.
"For years now, Lance has worked tirelessly to portray his life and his racing career as a symbol of inspiration for cancer patients everywhere, and now he's succeeded beyond his wildest dreams," said Nathan Frist, director of the Stanford Cancer Center, where the entire oncology ward watched Armstrong's third-place Tour de France finish and proudly raised their hands to display the blue "Do Not Resuscitate" medical bracelets they wore to support Armstrong's effort. "By tomorrow, this place will be almost empty."
Armstrong's third place finish, coupled with his relentless endeavors to raise awareness of himself as a cancer survivor and role model, have taken him almost overnight from one survivor among many to a living symbol of a man who only lets two things beat him. To many cancer patients seeking guidance and inspiration, he has become the new bronze standard.
"Lance Armstrong has never missed a chance to stand up and tell cancer patients everywhere to follow his example, and seeing him there on the bottom step of the podium sent us all a powerful message," 42-year-old Brian Goodwood, who was diagnosed with colon cancer last year, said Sunday. "If third is the best he can do, then I know Lance would want me to do it too."
Goodwood succumbed to a combination of cancer and complications from chemotherapy Tuesday morning.
Armstrong has won seven previous Tours de France, all while making every effort to equate those performances to triumphing over cancer. However, his 2009 effort—preceded by a Nike-sponsored promotional campaign making it clear that Armstrong had made a career comeback specifically for those with cancer—sent a new message as Armstrong struggled through the three-week, 1,500 mile competition. While he refused to give up, Armstrong finished in third behind Andy Schleck and more than five minutes behind winner Alberto Contador, facts that were not lost on those he insisted upon inspiring.
"I love Lance, and I'm gonna finish third just like he did!" said Karen Monaghan, a 6-year-old patient at the Texas Cancer Center recently diagnosed with lymph node cancer and calcifications in her lung tissue, holding up three fingers to symbolize the inspiration she drew from Armstrong.
"We're all gonna come in third to cancer!" the children of New York City's St. Vincent's Cancer Center exclaimed in unison while videotaping message they will send Armstrong to show him he was making a difference and to thank him for his third-place effort.
St. Vincent's, which is widely regarded as the city's third-best hospital for cancer treatment, has announced that it will dedicate an entirely new oncology wing to help cancer patients better deal with their struggles. Hospital administrators said they will appoint a white-ribbon panel of experts to help them design and staff the new wing, where defeating cancer will be the tertiary goal.
"My wife loved Lance. He lifted her spirits when she was diagnosed. Susan hung on his every word.... She couldn't wait to watch him in his comeback Tour, and I've never seen her more moved than when he finished," said St. Vincent's Board of Directors chairman Gary James. "I'm really going to miss her."
Despite having inspired people around the globe, a visibly moved Armstrong held a press conference Wednesday morning to thank his fans and supporters and to explain that he may have sent the wrong message with his third-place finish and his starring role in a endless cancer-themed promotional campaign.
"Please, I beg you, if you have cancer, please realize that while I may have more or less set myself up as a heroic personification of the struggle against cancer, well.... This is hard for me to say, but I think a lot of cancer patients out there can do better than I just did," Armstrong said. "I mean, I wanted to win."


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I love Turtles too, and I got the blue shirt. You guys are all awesome!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Finally someone says something that makes sense!*



akrafty1 said:


> I like pie...


I like PIE too. By the way it's "PIE" not "pie." Keep it straight.

bt


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Me, I'm going on a ride now.


You've been going on a lot of rides lately.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

juswannaride said:


> I think most haters dont like Lance because he is a great rider and still kicking tail going on 37 going on 38yrs old. He may be cocky at times but seems cool too, any hater should read his book...it will explain a lot about him and why he is the way he is.


My husband read his book and he's still a h8-er. What should he do now?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*omfg*



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Again? _Another_ I hate/I like thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folks, this is just part of the sport......Merckx, Pantani, Hinault, Lemond, Coppi etc etc ALL have their haters.

It adds color to a sport.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

il sogno said:


> My husband read his book and he's still a h8-er. What should he do now?


buy a shirt


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

il sogno said:


> My husband read his book and he's still a h8-er. What should he do now?


Give him a turtle.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

godot said:


> buy a shirt


or 10 wristbands.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> or 10 wristbands.


and a trek


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

PlatyPius - thanks for posting!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

godot said:


> and a trek


Never heard of em. Are they any good?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Marc said:


> or 10 wristbands.


Will these do?




.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Never heard of em. Are they any good?


Well, they have achieved SUPERLATIVE levels or garishness in their frames:


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> *Lance Armstrong Inspires Thousands To Come In Third To Cancer*


Probably a good idea to give credit where credit is due, this came from The Onion.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

il sogno said:


> Will these do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really want a bracelet like this guy though.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

godot said:


> Probably a good idea to give credit where credit is due, this came from The Onion.


Hence the onion at the end of the article.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

missed the little onion at the end.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

il sogno said:


> You've been going on a lot of rides lately.


Hi Sogno. 

Just a short 30 miler today to spin out some of the acid in teh moosklees, left over from yesterday...ouch! 

Gotta fit the rides in when I can...back for a long work stretch starting tomorrow.  

Hope you're getting in some ride time too there, Miss Climber legs (yer not fooling me!  ).


----------



## Frank Tuesday (Jun 1, 2002)

Griffm3 said:


> I echo the original posters sentiments. Why do you people hate Lance so much? Is it because he has been successful and you are jealous? Is it because he is perceived to have an arrogant and abrasive personality along with an inflated ego of himself? Does it make you feel better and cool to bash the guy?
> 
> I am just curious because all the Lance haters on the board continue to bash a guy who is doing a alot of good for the sport and cancer and yet give no reason to back up their assertions. Ok good rant over, carry on.


Tell me what good he does the sport. He gets millions of people to watch who promptly quit watching as soon as he isn't involved. He focuses his energy on a single race while disrespecting other races that have almost the same history. 

I'll open a can of worms that I'll probably regret. Lance was not the first person in the world to achieve something after cancer. He won't be the last. Before Lance, nobody said people whose cancer goes into remission just have to sit around and wait for death. Millions of people have gone on from cancer to do great things. Not all of them needed "help" to do it. Frankly, I don't care if he had "help". I'm sure most of his fellow cyclists had a great "teammate" when they needed it. I like Vino, and everyone knows about his "coach". I really don't care if you have proper "preparation", just don't sell the hope you give to others with cancer as something you achieved alone without exceptional "guidance" from your director sportif.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Frank Tuesday said:



> Tell me what good he does the sport. .



 


OK here's one. Chicks seem to dig him, therefore they go buy a bike and ride, therefore the ratio of chicks in lycra to dudes in lycra you might see on any given ride, has dramatically improved. 

That thought ought to make you smile. If it doesn't, you need to put more happy in your morning coffee.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Who's this Lance guy and does he think that he's important?


----------

